# My Scott - needs some opinion



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Picture is my first road bike Scott Speedster S20 - Had the bike since July 07. I'm thinking of replacing the Handlebar Tape to a color Red and the tires to either the Continental Grand Prix 4000 in Red or the Michelin Pro 2 in Red also to add more color on the bike. wheelset will also be replace with the older Mavic SSC SL. Need some honest opinion. Thank You.


----------



## xfontanax (Dec 2, 2007)

Are those pedals eggbeaters? I really like the Michelin Pro 2 tires--good reviews and real light. I think the red would look good. If you do get it, pls post a picture. You may help me decide.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Yes they are eggbeaters pedals .. I like the feel of a mt. bike shoes. I thinking of white handlebar tape or Red. I will post some pictures - I'm adding a few upgrades.


----------



## Trigger007 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, what size is your Scott S20? Thanks.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a size 54cm


----------



## xfontanax (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice bike! I have a 2007 S20 in white & red. All stock, though, w/crankbrothers' quattro SL pedals. Was the Mavic wheelset a huge upgrade from the Shimano?


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

cool this one i a 2006, I would say yes, smoother ride and lighter than the R550.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is my opinion on how to finish pimping your ride.

Red Conti 4000, Red tape, Red Fulcrum Zero and definitely red saddle....

Btw, nice looking ride even without making any changes.


----------



## xfontanax (Dec 2, 2007)

*Just thought I'd post my S20*

It's a 2007 and I replaced the seat with a specialized toupe and tires are michelin pro2.:thumbsup:


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

nice ride .. wish they have the compact crankset for 06 so I don't have to replace mine.


----------



## Roadplay (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Tarmac with similar colors. Go with a black saddle with red accent and the Red Conti GP4000s :thumbsup: 

Also, I just finish this 2005 S1 Speedster build. I wanted to keep this one a little more plain-jane.


----------



## ugly_steve (Nov 17, 2007)

I think it would look mean with a set of Mavic Ksyrium ES's with the red hubs and single red spoke. I would do the bars in a silver microtex by Fizik to add a little flash. Then top it all off with a Fizik Arione wing flex in bright red/black. I would try to discourage the use of and colored rubber on the wheels, it always looks like you are trying to hard.


----------



## rsette (Jun 12, 2008)

*Scott Speedster S20 (2006)*

I have the same bike, including the CR1 fork, which I bought in August 2007. I have just swapped out the brake hoods and bar tape for red. I would have liked white bar tape and red hoods, but I thought the white tape would show too much dirt, etc. Pic is below. 

BTW, the hoods are from a company in Boulder, CO. www.grabthehudz.com


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Red bar tape and hoods doesn't do it. It looks like your trying to hard. The Samsonite luggage under the seat... How much stuff do you need to carry.Is that a AM radio on H- bars


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice ride, ive got an 06 S10 and love it. Id say do some white bartape and maybe even a white saddle. Do the Red michelin Pro3 tires... I love em so far and all the reviews have said theyre significantly better than the Pro2's.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

How hard was it to change the hoods?


----------



## rsette (Jun 12, 2008)

*Changing hoods...*

It wasn't that hard at all. With Shimano levers you have to unwrap the bars and remove the brake cable, then you just shimmy the original hoods off, and slide the "hudz" on. It takes a bit of effort, but the hoods are pretty pliable and I found that it helped to use a slight twisting motion.

Hope this helps.

- Robert


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah, i'd probably go to the black tape with the red hudz. and I'd seriously consider getting a road shoe for road riding.


----------



## rsette (Jun 12, 2008)

*Road shoes...*

Thanks for your opinion, but I do wear road shoes, and those are road pedals. Two-bolt cleats, but specific road pedals and shoes.


----------

